# RESOLVED: 5 bunnies in Northern Va.need help!



## birdlover (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

I just joined RO because I am so worried about these bunnies that are at a farm I work for. Well, it LOOKS like a farm but they only bring in animals for the Fall Festival (end of Sept. - begin. of Nov.) This place is HUGE and the owners don't really care about the animals. The big ones (cows, pigs, mules, goats, sheep) go back to their real home after the festival but they don't even worry about the others!...mostly chickens with some ducks, turkeys, bunnies, etc. I adopted one of the bunnies already (story in my introduction) and 1 has a home lined up but the other 5, I haven't been able to find homes for and the owner told me he is just going to LET THEM LOOSE after this Sunday!!!!! I am trying like anything to find them homes but if push comes to shove, I'll take them to the animal shelter before I let them become fox bait! Is there anyone out there that can help give one or more of these darling bunnies a home?? I don't know much about rabbits at all (though I'm learning fast) but I do know that two are Himalayans. The other 3 don't look like pure breds to me but they're sooo sweet. I wish I could post pics but I don't have the technological know how or equipment. One is light reddish brown and white (marked like a Dutch, maybe it is!), one is just like the one just mentioned but has some gray "dusting" on parts of body and the other is a darker brown with flecks of black and white. Anybody??


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow thats awful. Some people just dont understand that domestic bunnies cannot survive in the wild- others just dont care.

Have you tried contacting any rescues in your area to see if they will take them?

You might try here http://www.houserabbitsanctuary.org/news.html

Or call around to see if there are any no kill shelters (like humane societies or small animal rescues) who would take them in. 

And youre right, Ifit getsdesperate, even a kill shelter is better than setting them loose- at least they have a shot at the shelter.

Bless you for trying to help these bunnies. I wish I was closer.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi,

Thank you for trying to help these guys. This type of thing just makes me boiling mad. But let's try to help the buns at this point. Here is a link to a large rescue that works southern Maryland and northern Virginia. http://bunnymagic.org/

We have had dealings with this group from time to time. We have sent referrals to each other over the past few years. If they can't help, they might can pull some strings with some of the other rescues in that area. I think it's worth a shot. There are several other rabbit rescues in the area.

Randy


----------



## missyscove (Nov 1, 2007)

This reminds me alot of a situation at our local pumpkin patch/farm I witnessed. A number of rabbits escaped under the fence, which is just down the hill from the freeway, and when I told the employee, they said, "oh, they do that all the time." 
Needless to say I reported it to animal control. Even if they can't catch the rabbits, the owners deserve to be punished.


----------



## birdlover (Nov 6, 2007)

Just to let you guys know, a bunny rescue organization (Bunny Lu) took the buns. A friend adopted two, she couldn't resist one, and the other two are at the animal shelter but she has a friend who works there and will let her know if the bunnies don't get adopted so she can pick them up. Yayyyyyy!!

Ellen


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 8, 2007)

Yayyyy!! 

thanks for the contact work you did, and preventing the bunns from being turned loose.


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2007)

Great work, Ellen! What a difference you made to the lives of those sweet bunnies. :hug:


----------

